# COWBOYS LAST RIDE



## Desert Rat

A man knocked at the Heavenly Gate,
his face was scarred and old.
He stood before the man of fate,
for admission to the fold.
"What have you done" St. Peter asked,
"To gain admission here?"
"I've been a cowboy, Sir" he said,
for many and many a year".
The Pearly Gates swung open wide,
as St. Peter touched the bell.
"Come in and choose your harp" he said,
"You've had your share of Hell."


By Lonnie R. Faubion


----------



## barnrat

that made me laugh, and so I showed it to my sister and she was like so? Am I the only one laughing?


----------



## Prince#Rider

Ha Ha


----------



## Green Jasper

Heheee. thats brilliant


----------



## moonflame994

ahhhhhhh, So True.........


----------

